# My Showcase Exoterra Large Tall tank build w waterfall feature journal



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Purchased a Exoterra Large tall for Leucs. I plan on making this my showcase tank.


After my first build which turned out to be a success I want to capitalize on the small cosmetic mistakes and turn this tank into a showcase tank.

I really feel confident with my artistic capabilty and heavy research I can make this tank look really nice.

I plan on purchasing a led light that is waterproof for the water feature. I plan on making the water feature small just like my last tank. I will be using a false bottom to keep the water on the bottom. Hopefully with exoterra that will not be too challenging. Just need to get the substrate layers just right.

I will be using pond filter instead of eggcrate this time for my bottom. I feel this is easier then cutting PVC pipe and egg crate, which was a pain in the ass last time.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had this idea with the pods I bought, they so happen to be correct size where I was gonna take the large pod have water pour out of that into the medium pod then into the smaller pod.

I am aware the pdf could careless about water feature, but I want this tank to really pop out. 

I also intend on making a cave as well, not sure if I want the cave feature near the water feature or not.

I notice cork branch seems to break down after awhile.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Purchased some Hygrolon and Epiweb from Dusk.se (overseas)

Gathered more materials to get the tank started, my glass drill bit just came in so I am gonna get the overflow valve drilled this weekend.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

The foam you see is Poret Filter from Swiss Tropicals custom cut to fit the bottom of my tank.

I chose to go with this, rather then eggcrate for better filtration and looks like it be easier to use this.


I just purcahsed some Polygem 307 Lite Flex 2 gallon kit, which should be in tomorrow.

along with the Polygem Zoopoxy, I purchased some glow in dark pigments, so I can make some "moon rocks" and make stairs have a slight glow to them. 

I am hoping I can seal the pigments in with the epoxy, or purchase a clear epoxy of some sort to seal it in.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted, but I am finally getting things in order. Spent a lot of time researching and planning and feel like I have a great feel for how I want the tank to run.

After many debates, I went ahead and purchased this Aquarium safe silicone, only cost 5 bucks each. Not bad compared to what Ive seen other silicone run for 

My 1st build I do not recall using egg crate for support before I applied GS, but I went ahead and used it anyways.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Steel Wool #0000 

Is a secret that people in the auto industry use to clean windshields to remove all the particles including the stuff you can not see. Leaving the glass spotless, even removes water stains. 

I used this along with vinegar to ensure that my tank was clean and no residue left from the hole I drilled for the drain.

As for lighting I purchased Quad 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 32x SnakeEyes 36 inch LED system for my lighting. After testing this out, this thing puts out intense lighting. I wish it had special effects like some other lights, however there is enough room where I could add another light to achieve said effect.

I also purchased more hygrolon and epiweb. This hygrolon came from a US supplier and not from overseas. Looks different but seems very similar.

I may not end up using everything I have, however I rather have it on hand then not have it.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Purchased some glow in the dark powder. This stuff is really bright, and will be incorporated into my build. I will be sealing it, so that nothing leeches out. 

Purchased some moss mix from overseas. Will be purchasing more from a local supplier in the US, then apply over the hygrolon to allow moss growth.

Here is a picture of the epiweb brances. This material is design for plants to take root to with ease, along with moss growth filling in the areas.

I am going to place a small pyramid inside the tank to give it a "ancient civilization" look.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oops seems like I am only able to get a certain amount of pics uploaded per post. So last post didnt show pyramid.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here some pics of wood I was able to purchase. Really like the way these look


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Fake rock, along with more wood.

Also pictured is a aquarium led lighting. My intentions is to make a cave that is sealed and have the light in there to create an ambient "mystical lighting" effect.

Probably think I am crazy and wonder how I am going to achieve such look , but I have envisioned a plan on want to incorporate a way to view whats in the cave without having to open up the tank. I know it may be overkill but I am going to aesthetics for this build and want something that stands out from other builds

The way I plan on doing that is creating the cave, sealing, and creating a "rock layer" out of great stuff and attaching it outside the tank. I have purchased strong earth magnets and intend to attach with silicone to both ends so that I can remove the outer layer "shell" to view whats inside the cave. If that makes sense.

I think what inspired me to do that, is a set up exo terra had that had a hideaway that was a two piece with magnets used.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Well I crack the left door and waiting for replacement. Meh, cut myself in the process as well. Didn't realize how thick that glass is til it broke. Damn silicone got in the way when it was trying to open.

Needless to say I am still going at it, I notice the egg crate coming forward towards the bottom of the tank, May end up silicone that and add weight to keep it down til it cures. 

Will be carving the GS and using TITEBOND method to apply over the GS. I have used TITEBOND before in my 1st build and feel like this is a superior method over silicone. 

I have some epiweb applied on the one side of the tank for my drip wall. 

I will be running a pump at the false bottom. For the false bottom, instead of using egg crate I will for the first time be using pond filter media to help filter the water and allow the substrate to not touch the water.

I have a hose embedded into the GS to run my power cord for the pump and pump hose. I will be sealing the hole to prevent any froglets from entering into this area. THe pump will be in an area that I can access should anything go out or need to be adjusted.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I also sanitized my wood pieces and fake rocks that I will be using for this build. Wanted to make sure there was no residue or anything that would cause a ruckus once the froglets are in the tank.

Second pic, shows a fake mushroom that I will incorporating in this build along with some other mushrooms I made myself. 

I also took hygrolon and applied it over the epiweb branches so that when the moss grows in it has a spot to thrive on. I still have plenty of hygrolon to apply over my GS background once I seal it in and carve it


----------



## CrazyDart (Oct 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see some pics of what you do with the glow in the dark stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like you have the paint, now make a masterpiece! 

I usually try to only use one type of wood as a theme for each tank, but I think others use cork on background and some other types for centerpieces, not really sure. With a tank your size it would be difficult to only do one type of wood unless you use spyra on the background.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

OK so after I let the foam cured I used titebond glue with coco and soil substrate mixed in to give it a more natural look.

After doing this I then applied the hygrolon on top of that, that way moss and plants would have a good spot to grow on as well as protect the frogs from any rough edges.

With applying the hygrolon, its going to take some time for the plants to fill in cover the area with green, in the end it will pay off.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I have the waterfall installed and running on the left side of the glass, running over rocks. To help prevent soil from getting saturated I am using pond filter for a false bottom to keep the soil above water line.

Also using aquarium gravel near the water feature so that gravel would be wet versus any soil.

I have made my cave area, just havent sealed it and installed the led light and add glow in dark pigments. Things tend to go slower when you have a newborn baby in the picture.

Nevertheless I wanted to get the tank up and running to stabilize and grow out before any frogs arrived.

So with that being said I will be adding the cave and pyramid later down the road. I will more then likely move the big piece of wood on the right to make room for the cave.

All in all it looks really great under this led light, if only I can figure out the timer on this led light. (no manual came with it ) I do have installed a mister system from mistking. MY first time setting it up. I didnt get a chance to setup a timer, so I will run it manually as needed.

As far as the plants goes, not sure what all I chose, dont have the names on me yet, but wanted to share to give you a glimpse of how it is coming along.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

It is looking great! You are certainly putting a lot of thought into it.
You might be able to do an online search for a manual for the LEDs or at least find someone's post about how they operate. 
If I were you, I would get rid of a lot of that moss, at least on the ground level, and replace with leaf litter - the frogs will be happier


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hercrabit said:


> It is looking great! You are certainly putting a lot of thought into it.
> You might be able to do an online search for a manual for the LEDs or at least find someone's post about how they operate.
> If I were you, I would get rid of a lot of that moss, at least on the ground level, and replace with leaf litter - the frogs will be happier


Actually I have quite a bit of litter, I was just waiting for it to decompose and allow some springtails and isopods an area to thrive on. 

I have 4 more bags of it, just wanting to get the tank filled in and allow certain stuff to decompose and mold over before adding more leave litter. Thanks again for the input.

I have also tried looking online for manual, the sites so far not having any luck. This is an led i bought off ebay. No regrets considering what I paid, and very bright.


----------



## Hercrabit (Oct 6, 2016)

Way to go with the leaf litter - the little guys will love it!
And of course every timer has a little trick like hold for 2 sec or some such nonsense so that is really frustrating part about being without the manual. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

Your tank looks fantastic! Congrats on the new baby as well!


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Leuklover said:


> Your tank looks fantastic! Congrats on the new baby as well!


Thank you so much, I really felt like I did a horrible job with the hygrolon and applying it over the titebond. Hence why I used some moss to hide the gorilla marks.

Still need to add the moss slurry over the hygrolon, add another hollow cork branch on floor and of course the cave. 

I still need to use the glow in the dark pigments, waiting to get more time to test that out.

I finally added in some isopods and springtails, hopefully they can populate the tank before arrival of the frogs.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I am looking forward to seeing how you use the glow paint! I love building new tanks! You are definitely making a masterpiece!!!


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

My plants came in so I went ahead cleaned them and installed them into the tank. Also got a few moss species as well including Riccia.

Unfortunately I ran into another halt, due to my dog have a major illness. Had to rush him to the vet, and make him rice and chicken since he wasn't eat. Very heart broken and I am praying for a speedy recovery as well. 

Due to the setback I have not been able to seal the cave in yet, with the Polygem Epoxy that I have. 

I really like the vibrant colors and chose plants that should thrive in higher humidity tanks.

I also purchased 2 T line misting systems with 2 mistheads instead of one so that I can have a total of 4 setup in the tank.

Once I get em I can dial in the timer and how long I need them to run for to keep the moisture on top, the bottom on the floor is not an issue.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is a YouTube clip of the tank.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Been rough year for me after having to put my dog down shortly after my Cat had to be put down as well.

Very heartbreaking to say at the least, so I was not able to do some of the stuff I initially hoped for in this tank. 

However I have no regrets and really happy with the outcome of the tank and the fact all 6 luecs love the home and water feature has not caused any problems.

IF anything it has helped with the tank.

I have notice mushrooms growing inside the tank and some new plants that came out from within, particularly an ivy, that grew out so i wrapped it around the artificial vine to grow on

Moss has grown quite a bit, and I am really fond of the tank and plants in place. I have noticed the purple plant really needs to be trimmed or else it gets carried away and the roots start to fight for spacing leaving little room for growth on other plants. That is the only plant that I have to constantly trim


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

oops they did not upload so here are the pictures. I was shocked to see the growth compared to early stages


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

you should throw up a quick video on youtube. I'd like to see the waterfall in action


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a video on this thread that shows waterfall in early stages

Here is the new video https://youtu.be/WQdm9I7IY5g


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

The waterfall is design to take up minimal space. Leaving plenty of room for the frogs. 

I spent alot of time and research to make sure it wouldn't cause issues.


----------



## AustinDuBoisfrogguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice tank so far !


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Aurust (Mar 4, 2017)

Looks good, I like the changes in height across the tank, really adds interest.


----------



## dart345 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks It allows for more depth in the tank background for the frogs to hide in.. They certainly know how to hide for sure.


----------

